# What the 40mm Pancake looks like on a 5D3



## wockawocka (Jun 15, 2012)

It focuses at 4 inches from the subject.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 16, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> It focuses at 4 inches from the subject.



It looks like a body/desiccant cap.


----------



## Wideopen (Jun 16, 2012)

Definately dual purpose body cap.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 16, 2012)

Wocka - mine arrives on Monday and will be going on the 1DS3 - you tried that yet?


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm getting mine today and yes i too am using it primarily as a body cap....at least it's a functioning body cap when i need it fast and not have to struggle with changing lenses.


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 16, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Wocka - mine arrives on Monday and will be going on the 1DS3 - you tried that yet?



I literally picked it up on the way to a wedding in Cambridge. I might have something to say on it tomorrow.

Nice lens though, I'd like to see an 80mm macro 2.8 too.

I'm no longer considering mirrorless now that my 5D3 will fit into a jacket pocket.


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my pre-ordered one


----------



## Wildfire (Jun 16, 2012)

More pics please!


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jun 17, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> I'm no longer considering mirrorless now that my 5D3 will fit into a jacket pocket.



Ditto. A functional lens cap that turns the 5DIII into something significantly better than the Leica X2 / Fuji X100? And for $200?

I can't wait for mine to arrive from B&H!

Cheers,

b&


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ha! Ken Rockwell had the 40 listed as a crop lens only. Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 17, 2012)

Me wanty samply of what 40mm lens *takes like* on 5D3, please?

(i'm still thinking 40mm pancake + EOS 3 + Kodak Tmax400 B+W = street fun)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> I'm getting mine today and yes i too am using it primarily as a body cap....at least it's a functioning body cap when i need it fast and not have to struggle with changing lenses.



I guess this body cap will not cost "light leak". Now I know why Canon releases 40mm pankcake ;D ;D ;D


----------



## gmrza (Jun 17, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> It focuses at 4 inches from the subject.



Can you confirm that it focuses 10cm from the subject? The specs say 30cm.


----------



## telephonic (Jun 17, 2012)

gmrza said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > It focuses at 4 inches from the subject.
> ...



30 cm/300 mm is from focal plane. Let's crunch some numbers:

```
EF Flange-back distance: 44 mm
Lens length            : 27 mm
Total                  : 71 mm
```
Take 71 mm from 300 mm and you have 229 mm/~23 cm (approx.) from the end of the lens.
Not too close to 10 cm, but who brings ruler on a photo outing anyway? ;D


----------



## Joellll (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone by any chance have used both the Canon and Voigtlander 40 pancakes?

I own the latter, and I'm interested to know if it's worth the money. I still think the 50/1.8 is a better option if I needed something cheap and handy.


----------



## Jim K (Jun 17, 2012)

Joellll said:


> ... I still think the 50/1.8 is a better option if I needed something cheap and handy.



That's what I was thinking. Half the price, more than a stop faster, 40mm vs 50mm (thats not too different), and not that much longer than the pancake (but will the body+50 fit in my pocket?).

But I don't really have a use for it right now. And my "landscape kit" came this week and really pounded the VISA card!


----------



## solidwasteengineer (Jun 17, 2012)

How does the autofocus perform for still photography compared to the 50 1.4 or 1.8? Any photos from low light situations?


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 19, 2012)

Here it is on my 1DS3 - pretty wide on FF. I would say it would be good for indoors etc

Impressions:

1. It isn't silent, but quieter than the 50 f/1.4
2. Quicker and more accurate AF then the 50 f/1.4 - but not fast like, say the 70-200 f/2.8 II
3. It is tiny - in comparison to the 50 f/1.4 the end of the 40 is before the focussing ring of the 50 

1DS3 + 40 taken with 1D4 + 50f/1.4
1D4 + 50 taken with 1DS3 + 40


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 19, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Here it is on my 1DS3 - pretty wide on FF. I would say it would be good for indoors etc



Damn, you beat me to it.
Gonna put a roll of 400iso B+W film in on the weekend and have some street-shooting fun!


----------



## ruuneos (Jun 19, 2012)

Mmm, I've been thinking what kind of use is for pancake lenses?


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 19, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is on my 1DS3 - pretty wide on FF. I would say it would be good for indoors etc
> ...



Sweet street rig


----------



## birdman (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn the 1d4 is a beautiful, sexy machine. I would get it before a 5d3. Thats just me, though


----------



## Northstar (Jun 24, 2012)

Jim K said:


> Joellll said:
> 
> 
> > ... I still think the 50/1.8 is a better option if I needed something cheap and handy.
> ...



initially, i was nodding in agreement with you guys, but then i started thinking about that "fit in pocket" comment, and i started thinking that it might be nice to "go light" with that 40 shorty in your pocket.


----------

